

Ask HN: Why do you spend time comparing stuff/optimizing choices? - imcomparing

Whenever I set out to buy anything (physical good, web app, iPhone app, etc), I can't resist from spending hours comparing every single option, working out which is best. Why do I do this? I can't stand knowing that there could be something better, whether it is mine or someone elses money being spent. 
Who else does this? And why do you think you/we do it?
======
davidw
The concept is "maximizers vs satisficers" and is covered some in "The Paradox
of Choice":

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Paradox_of_Choice:_Why_More_Is_Less)

You are apparently towards the 'maximizer' end of the spectrum for some
choices.

------
hasenj
You're probably a perceiver in the MBTI scale.

[http://www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti-personality-type/mbti-
bas...](http://www.myersbriggs.org/my-mbti-personality-type/mbti-
basics/judging-or-perceiving.asp)

------
makethetick
\- You want the best

\- You want value for money

\- You want 'nice to have' features even though you'll probably never use them

